# Can you patch a fix-a-flat tire?



## GeauxLSU (May 18, 2006)

My wife just called as she had picked up a nail in one her NEW tires.     After apparently driving around to multiple places trying to find an air pump a good Samaritan  stopped he and put a can of fix-a-flat in her tire.  I'm just hoping I don't get the "now we can't fix it and you need ANOTHER new tire" pitch from the tire store I'm going to meet her at (nail still in tire).


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 18, 2006)

Didn't you get a free road hazard warranty?


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 18, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Didn't you get a free road hazard warranty?


Good point.  I'm just wondering if it's technically possible to hot patch a tire after fix-a-flat has been injected in it.  So regarding the road hazard wty, I wonder if they'd give me the ole "you gooped up your tire now we can't fix it so it's on your dime".  I guess I'm getting read to find out.  Going meet her/them now.  I hope they don't poke the Cajun....


----------



## Tbone (May 18, 2006)

You can fix it if she didnt ride to much on the tire with it low on air.  Just make sure you tell whoever is going to fix the tire that it has fix-a-flat in it.  That stuff can be dangerous so its a good thing to know.  If they cant fix it let me konw and ill make you a deal on a new one.


----------



## marathon (May 18, 2006)

Phil,

Yes a tire with fix-a-flat can be repaired as long as the hole is not too large or too near the edge of the sidewall, usually about half an inch or so. I was a service manager @ the largest volume tire retailer here in town for several years. Largely depends on store and employee's willingness to clean the mess out of it. If they clean out the FAF, spray, buff the injury area then do a normal repair service, then there should be no problem if done correctly. Good luck!


----------



## rip18 (May 18, 2006)

What T-bone said.  No problem fixing it as long as it was fixable without fix-a-flat.  Fix-a-flat is flammable/hazardous & the label says let the folks know you used it....

Editted to add: Oops!  What Marathon said, too!


----------



## Brent (May 18, 2006)

If the fix-a-flat dosen't throw the tire out of balance just have a tire man put a plug in it. If the tire is out of balance then have it broken down, clean out the fix-a-flat goo, and patch or plug it.


----------



## leoparddog (May 18, 2006)

What they said.

The real reason is that they don't want to mess with the goop.  Sometimes breaking down the tire it gets on you.  Tell them before they start to work.  If they say, they can't fix it because she used FAF, give them the "you're number one gesture" and go somewhere else.


----------



## the HEED! (May 18, 2006)

*Or................*

can you fix a flat a patched tire?


----------



## Back2class (May 18, 2006)

The older fix a flat was alcohol based and flamible. The new stuff isnt, even though it has a caution label.  If the tire was fixable before, its fixable now. Dont let some jerk try and sell you a new tire because you look like a sucker.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 18, 2006)

They fixed it no problem.  Not sure if they plugged or patched it.  I'll check when I get home.   No charge.  
Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## marathon (May 18, 2006)

As long as you're, uh, she's good to go, that's all that matters right?


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 18, 2006)

marathon said:
			
		

> As long as you're, uh, she's good to go, that's all that matters right?


She's getting ready to take a 500 mile (each way) trip in less than 24 hours.  Seems little question marks like this always happen before she's going to be on the road.   
I guess it's fine.  I'm sure if it's holding air fine in the morning and she doesn't notice any feedback from the tire (which for her would have to be akin to riding on a square tire), she should be ok for her trip.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 18, 2006)

PS - Whoever the good samaritan was that does landscaping and helped out my wife, her mother and our 3 year old (who were all driving a slate Maxima) at the QT on 85 & Hwy 20 late this morning, THANKS!    
Wife said he refused to take any payment.


----------



## marathon (May 18, 2006)

Better before than during, hope the wife has a safe trip and return.


----------



## Tbone (May 18, 2006)

It is against the law to plug a passenger tire.  It will seperate the belts in the tire and cause a blowout.  I would check the tire when she gets home bacause the last thing you want is for her to make a long trip on a tire that has been pluged.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 18, 2006)

Tbone said:
			
		

> It is against the law to plug a passenger tire.  It will seperate the belts in the tire and cause a blowout.  I would check the tire when she gets home bacause the last thing you want is for her to make a long trip on a tire that has been pluged.


Never knew that or had a problem but I will check it out.  It was a chain (Kaufman) so hopefully they'd know that, but given some prior experiences with them, I will check!  Thanks.


----------



## Tbone (May 18, 2006)

ou should be ok with them.  That is a large chain and they should know what they are doing.  Should being the opertive word.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 18, 2006)

Tbone said:
			
		

> ou should be ok with them.  That is a large chain and they should know what they are doing.  Should being the opertive word.


Like I said, "prior experience".  They "should" also know which is the proper sized oil filter (so it doesn't literally come off a few miles down the road) to put on a car too right?


----------



## Tbone (May 18, 2006)

sounds like you have had some fun with car care places Thats why we just do tires.  Theres not enough people out there that know what they are doing when it comes to auto work.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 18, 2006)

Tbone said:
			
		

> sounds like you have had some fun with car care places Thats why we just do tires.  Theres not enough people out there that know what they are doing when it comes to auto work.


We bring our company fleet there and lots of folks bring their personal cars there.  They have yet to mess up on MY personal vehicles.  That oil filter incident happened to a friend/co-worker.  They'd STILL be hearing it from me if they had been that stupid on one of my vehicles.


----------

